# Festplatte defekt?



## t0ny (22. März 2009)

Aloah,
nachdem ich Windows XP nicht mehr starten konnte, nicht mal im abgesicherten Modus, und ich nun mittlerweile die Festplatte (unpartitioniert) formatiere, hänge ich am nächsten Problem: Bei 39 % hängt mein PC seit 30 Minuten und die Festplatte gibt einen konstanten Rhythmus von sich.
Angefangen hat alles folgendermaßen: Mit dem Firefox surfte ich im Netz. Bei jedem neuen Tab oder beim Scrollen hing der ganze PC, nichts ging mehr für einige Sekunden und die Festplatte rackerte sich einen ab. Dann habe ich den Firefox deinstalliert und wollte ihn neu installieren, klappte aber nicht (Fehlermeldung). Deshalb führte ich die Eingabeaufforderung aus und tippte chkdsk ein, um nach Festplattenfehlern zu suchen. Ein Hinweis, dass dies erst bei einem Neustart passieren sollte, wurde von mir auch befolgt. Seitdem geht der PC nicht mehr.
HD Tune oder wie das heißt hatte mir noch diese Woche berichtet, dass am 'Health'-Status alles ok sei. Lediglich einige Sektoren seien beschädigt.
Nun meine Frage: Muss ich mir eine neue Festplatte besorgen?
Falls ja, gibt es auch mal welche, die länger als 3 Jahre halten (bei HD Tune stand über 9000 Stunden Nutzungsdauer)?
Merci


----------



## PC Heini (22. März 2009)

Grüss Dich

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mal ne neue Festplatte besorgen. Eine Nutzungsdauer Garantie kann Dir niemand geben. Dies ist immer aus Sicht der normalen Umstände gegeben. Doch was ist normal? Die hängt von vielem ab. Kein Hersteller sieht in ein Elektronisches Bauteil. Ich habe leider auch schon erlebt, dass die HD nach einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgegeben hat. Andere HDs laufen aber seit 10 Jahren. Ob es wirklich an der HD liegt, kann auch niemand mit sicherheit sagen. Vlt liegts auch am Betriebssystem. Wenn ein testprogramm hängen bleibt, läuft es in einer Endlosschleife. Dies wäre dann das wie von Dir beschriebene Phenomän. Sichere Deine Daten wenns irgendwie noch geht und installiere mal das Betriebssystem neu. ( PC Start ab CD ). Vlt hilft dies ja schon.


----------



## AndreG (23. März 2009)

t0ny hat gesagt.:


> Bei 39 % hängt mein PC seit 30 Minuten und die Festplatte gibt einen konstanten Rhythmus von sich.



Wenn das kein normales Zugriffsgeräusch ist sondern mehr ein (lautes, rhytmisches) Klacken, dann bist du glücklicher Gewinner eines Hardwaredefekts an der Steuerelektronik der Platte.

Wie PC Heini am besten neue holen die Daten wenns geht von der alten runterkratzen und dann ab in den Sondermüll.

Mfg Andre


----------



## t0ny (28. März 2009)

Danke euch beiden. Meine Festplatte scheint tatsächlich mehr und mehr den Geist aufzugeben.
Hier mal noch meine Beobachtungen:
Sie lies sich nicht mehr 'normal' formatieren, sondern nur noch schnell (wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied, außer der Geschwindigkeit?). Nachdem ich nun wieder soweit alles installiert habe, habe ich mal HD Tune drübergejagt, konnte aber den Benchmark nicht ausführen und beim Error Scan gibt es auch einige defekte Sektoren. Ansonsten lief die Platte bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Dennoch, eine neue Samsung habe ich mir schon bestellt und werde sie gleich einbauen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. März 2009)

Schau mal nach ob dein Bios einen Festplatten Test unterstützt.
Defekte Platten werden oftmals schon vom Quickscan als solche erkannt, ich vertraue da einem Tool dass erst auf der selben Platte installiert werden muss nicht so gerne (hat schon öfters versagt bei mir..)


----------



## DeluXe (29. März 2009)

t0ny hat gesagt.:


> Sie lies sich nicht mehr 'normal' formatieren, sondern nur noch schnell (wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied, außer der Geschwindigkeit?).


Im Prinzip gibt es nur einen Unterschied.
Beim formatieren wird jeder Sektor der Festplatte auf Fehler überprüft und - falls fehlerhaft - als defekt markiert. Diese werden dann nicht mehr genutzt.
Beim Schnellformatieren wird dieser Schritt ausgelassen, was den Nachteil hat, das auch nach erneuter Formatierung die fehlerhaften Sektoren genutzt werden..und früher oder später das selbe Drama von vorne beginnt. 

Bei dir scheint jedoch mehr kaputt zu sein, als nur ein paar Sektoren. Da hilft nur ein Austausch.


----------

